# Brigid's Green Lawn Care Journal



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

I've volunteered my services to help improve a local community youth football field, I assistant coach for one of the football teams there and nobody has done anything to the field for a couple years so I've watched it deteriorate pretty quickly after a couple seasons without any TLC. I wanted to start a lawn journal just to track progress and updates. It's a big area, and not going for "lawn quality" turf necessarily, but just want to keep it green and durable. Looking at a few applications of fertilizer throughout the year, addressing the overwhelming weed population, and overseeding throughout the season with dormant seeding in the winter. That's the rough plan right now.

Some specs: There's a main football field and another smaller side practice field. The main field is slightly smaller than a regulation football field (only about 46 yards wide), but normal length. The side field is roughly 25 yards wide and 50 yards long. Then there's sidelines and some ancillary areas, but the rough area I'm taking care of is about 80,000 sq. ft.

There's a baseball diamond there too, so a shared facility, but I'm not concerning myself with that too much, but will take care of weeds in there if I need to.

@osuturfman drafted up a nice plan to follow this fall, we got a bit of a late start on it waiting for approvals and such, but we're rolling now. So big thanks to him to getting me pointed in the right direction on how to tackle this! I made contact with a local professional turf supplier for product and he's an awesome resource of knowledge and will be helping along the way.

Progress so far:

10/12/18: 
Overseeded with about 3lbs/M in bare spots between the hashes and other worn areas. We are using of RTF (Ryzatamous Tall Fescue) at recommendation of the sales rep. We talked through using PRG for quick germination but decided to just run with the Tall Fescue, for resiliency. Not banking on a ton of self-repairing of the RTF, but he thought it would be a good blend with everything else we have and is a very good, wear tolerant seed. We'll take what we get this fall, and get more down in a dormant seed.

10/19/18: 
Applied starter fert (16-28-12). No fertilizer has been applied for about 2 years as I understand, and not sure what was put down before that, so we wanted to get a good starter fert application but I will be getting a soil test done down the road to figure out the needs. Got some good rain overnight after I applied so it got watered in right away.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Glad you could be a catalyst for change and improvement! Let me know when you'll be out working on the field again and I'll stop by.


----------

